# Fire Raging between Uvas and Nisene Marks



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

http://www.nbc11.com/videostream/11441536/detail.html

The wind is howling and there's a lot of structures burning.

fc


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Big bummer! I can see the plumes from where I am and they aren’t getting any smaller.


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

*looks like....*

Demo and Nisine Marks are going to be seriously effected. 

There are mandatory evacuations on Highland and Buzzard Lagoon. The Climb up from Corrolidos is going to be much less shady.

-G


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Is that THE Sabine Dukes of VelloBella I see in the San Jose Mercury News? Hoping her home was not touched by the wildfire...


" Sabine Dukes, left, and Don Jacobs evacuate their neighborhood in Corralitos, Calif., on Thursday, May 22, 2008."


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

wipeout said:


> Is that THE Sabine Dukes of VelloBella I see in the San Jose Mercury News? Hoping her home was not touched by the wildfire...
> 
> 
> " Sabine Dukes, left, and Don Jacobs evacuate their neighborhood in Corralitos, Calif., on Thursday, May 22, 2008."


Yup. she has been posting on the MTBR norcal forum. She said she had to pick one bike to save...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

wipeout said:


> Is that THE Sabine Dukes of VelloBella I see in the San Jose Mercury News? Hoping her home was not touched by the wildfire...
> 
> 
> " Sabine Dukes, left, and Don Jacobs evacuate their neighborhood in Corralitos, Calif., on Thursday, May 22, 2008."



from mtbr:
Originally Posted by *Sabine*
_I tried. They wouldn't let cars back up the road. So I took my bike out of the car and rode up to get my cats. Had to choose one bike to save. No one should have to make such a choice. I chose the Dawg. 

Thats about all I grabbed, 2 Cats and a Dawg. 

We're all safe and sound at my mom's house. Haven't read the rest of the threads yet, but hope Darryl's house is okay.


_


----------

